# Lily And My Nephew



## Lexmacelade (Sep 14, 2017)

I gave my nephew a budgie last Christmas, he was diagnosed with anxiety and I thought that a budgie would somehow comfort him and eventually ease his anxiety. My sister told me that he is really enjoying taking care of Lily (his budgie) and his symptoms are starting to lay low. I am really happy with the news


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's nice that things are working out for your nephew.

However, it is very important that all members of this forum recognize that a budgie (or any other animal) should not be given as a gift.

Too many animals end up abandoned or neglected when given to children (or even adults) who may be excited initially but soon lose interest in making the commitment to ensure the animal gets the best possible care for its entire life.

Yes, there are some* exceptions such as when the adult(s) who will be involved in the animal's care have been consulted and are willing to ensure the animal is well-cared for and assume the responsibility to maintain the animal's health and well-being - to include any veterinary expense that may be incurred). Surprise* animal "gifts" should never be given.*


----------

